# Theft at Piedmont Lake



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*BEWARE AT REYNOLDS RAMP*

My brother in law just texted me...at *Reynolds Ramp* he docked then went to get his truck. A guy in a bass tracker stole his tackle box right out of his boat.

*BEWARE AT REYNOLDS RAMP*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just crazy sickening. 
Just goes to show that there is scum wherever you go and whatever your doing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be waiting at the ramp for the Bass Tracker to return............


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I would be waiting at the ramp for the Bass Tracker to return............


Kind of what I was thinking....ahh, not like he is going far. I dont now the lake, but, basically one way in one way out?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I know what bass trackers truck and trailer would look like when he came back.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I bet the thief launched at the marina or the dam. I'd have gone to the marina and looked for him after I called the police.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

is there really only a 6hp limit?


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

would have got back in my boat and went after him, he may have a dock on the lake .or he could have put in at marina or the dam.hope this guy is found and his name is revealed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> is there really only a 6hp limit?


Which makes me think it's a possibility that the scum in the Tracker was loading and pulling out when brother-n-law pulled up in his boat and went to get his truck. Instead of scum grabbing the box and taking off in his boat.
Stranger things have happened but a Tracker with a 6hp mtr. on the water wouldn't be the ideal get away setup.
Heck, my trolling mtr. on my little tin boat will move the boat faster then a 6hp mtr.

Guess we need 'the late' Paul Harvey on this one to get 'the rest of the story'.

At any rate, a pure shame. Seems you just can't turn your back for a second anywhere anymore.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

piedmont is a 9.9 lake. it use to be a 6 horse lake many years ago.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did not see where the thief had a 6hp. motor unless someone deleted it. Someone asked if there was a 6hp. limit on the lake. Maybe TClark can give more details on how this all came to happen.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> piedmont is a 9.9 lake. it use to be a 6 horse lake many years ago.


Thanks for the update on 6hp to 9.9.
Dovans must have looked on gofishohio.com like I did to get the 6hp limit on Peidmont. They need to update their site.
Have never fished Peidmont but since I know now it's 9.9 will have to put it on the bucket list.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn shame.
A call to the Rangers and stop at other launch would have been in order.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the update on 6hp to 9.9.
> Dovans must have looked on gofishohio.com like I did to get the 6hp limit on Peidmont. They need to update their site.
> Have never fished Peidmont but since I know now it's 9.9 will have to put it on the bucket list.


hard to believe it would be so outdated...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> hard to believe it would be so outdated...


Know what you mean...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

When he docked, there was a tracker out towards the middle coming in. When he got his truck and trailer to the ramp, it was speeding away from the ramp towards the marina.

He did not notice the tackle box missing till the next day.

So if you're by yourself, keep your eyes on your stuff.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahhhh.... I understand now. I do not understand why another Fisherman would steal another's tackle. Thats just me though.. I dont understand people killing other people because they dont belive in the same thing. Not saying it didnt happen just dont know why it would. I'll take your warning to heart and keep better eye on my stuff. I am pretty bad about getting my trailor for the boat while at the ramps and leaving everything sitting out in the open on the boat.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I am too Dovans.
Guess we just view ALL outdoorsman/fisherman as honest people. Still think that most are and are very trustworthy.
But again, guess you just can't turn your back anywhere these days.
Thanks for the heads up TClark.


----------



## Striper Steve (Jul 19, 2016)

TClark said:


> *BEWARE AT REYNOLDS RAMP*
> 
> My brother in law just texted me...at *Reynolds Ramp* he docked then went to get his truck. A guy in a bass tracker stole his tackle box right out of his boat.
> 
> *BEWARE AT REYNOLDS RAMP*


I would of called the ranger


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

If I am by myself, and on a lake where I have to lose sight of my boat even for an instant, I always lock all my stuff up on the lake before I ever head back to the ramp, Take the keys to the boat with me, I guess they could steal your whole boat, but on a trolling motor the would not get away very fast. Even if its a ramp where the parking lot is right at the ramp, if there are other people close, I still lock everything up. Thieves are the lowest, some countries still cut off a hand for stealing, here they would just get disability. I would cut there head off, that would slow them down. People will steal anything, when we lived in town we had 1 car stereo stole, but the best one was the night someone stole my wifes cement goose, and also clipped all of the large red roses of of my best rose bush, kid you not, stole my roses off the bush. It was mothers day weekend, I guess someones mother got some nice red roses.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

10 hp


Dovans said:


> is there really only a 6hp limit?


0


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

If he didn't notice until the next day. Is it possible it blew out on the way home?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

No ranger175a


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Ya, I learned my lesson the hard way. Not at any lake but needed to stop at Lowe's on way back from the lake. I parked back a ways nobody close and when I come out there's a truck parked right beside my boat. I give it a quick look over and head home. A few days later I go to Piedmont early in the morning and go to hook up my trolling motor foot pedal and it's gone. Now on, everything is off the deck and strapped down before I head in to load up! Talk about mad, drove 1 hour each way never got a line wet and dropped 100 for replacement pedal.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

What's next? It will get worse B4 it gets better. Where is all the Respect anymore? Greed is a lot of it as well as Drugs. Everything trickles down. Looks like we have 1 chance to try to get our country back. I believe that's on Nov. 8.

But we all have to have compassion and respect for each other B4 things can get better.

As far as the lowly thieves go, it usually works like this:

Girl who Fly Upside Down Usually has Crack up.

Roscoe


----------

